# celebrating



## sossego (Aug 6, 2009)

On my birthday, I tried killing myself.
People kept stopping me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2009)

And what are we supposed to do?


----------



## MG (Aug 6, 2009)

Why here?


----------



## anomie (Aug 7, 2009)

@sossego: Force yourself to go see a medical professional. Visit your primary care doc ASAP, or go directly to a psychological health specialist. If you have no medical insurance, then start here. 

Depression and other physiological imbalances often can _not_ be kicked without medical attention. 

That's all I will have to say on this topic. Do yourself and the people you care about a favor and get this treated now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2009)

And that should be enough advice.

Closed.


----------

